
55 Free High Quality Icon Sets  - nickb
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2008/07/02/55-free-high-quality-icon-sets/
======
babul
Didn't see FamFamFam icons (<http://www.famfamfam.com/lab/icons/silk/>) there
which are probably the best icon set I have come across.

~~~
SwellJoe
Smashing has recommended the silk set numerous times in the past.

------
ScottWhigham
I love to collect icons :) Thanks.

